# تقنيات الطاقة المستدامة



## م.بشار الراوي (18 يناير 2010)

بسم الله 

في الرابط كتاب جميل عن تقنيات الطاقة المستدامة والتي تشمل الطاقة المتجددة 
كتاب مفيد ويلخص مختلف التقنيات المستخدمة والتي في طريق التطوير

بشار الراوي


الرابط
http://ifile.it/v9fpr3g
او
http://ifile.it/v9fpr3g/Sustainable_Energy_Technologies.pdf


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (18 يناير 2010)

م.بشار الراوي قال:


> بسم الله
> 
> في الرابط كتاب جميل عن تقنيات الطاقة المستدامة والتي تشمل الطاقة المتجددة
> كتاب مفيد ويلخص مختلف التقنيات المستخدمة والتي في طريق التطوير
> ...


 

المهندس بشار الراوي 

مشكور على الكتاب .. ذكر الكتاب عدة انواع للطاقة المستدامة والبديلة ..
وهي خبرات جيدة من عدة دول،، مثل البوسنة .. 

وفقك الله.​


----------



## الساحر (21 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك كتاب قيم


----------



## alg star (23 يناير 2010)

merci infiniment


----------



## alonsooo (26 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي لقد ساعدتني كثيراً في الحصول على معلومات موثوقة :75::75::75::75:


----------



## d.salah30 (26 يناير 2010)

بارك الله بك اخي الكريم


----------



## omar abdelsadek (31 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك كتاب قيم


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (21 مارس 2011)

شكرا للجميع على التعليقات


----------



## ج.ناردين (22 أبريل 2011)

شكراً لك
دمت بخير


----------

